# Please post your favourite R32 GTR Pics...



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

It was bound to happen wasn't it................ 

......so post away people.....


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)




----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

well not my favourite by any means, but heres mine...



















not too bad for an old datsun tho


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

I did almost do this yesterday and you posted my favourite R32 aswell! 
Very good taste! :thumbsup:








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

And can't forget their old famous orange R32! 








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

:clap:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

JonR32GTR said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> :clap:



How does the rear spoiler stay on with no legs like the stock one?

This is an amazing machine! :wavey:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

What bonnet is that on the grey saurus car??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

same style bonnet i had on my 32 ..number of tuners do them

will - its the same spoiler that we sell, they can be fixed a number of different ways


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

And where can we get Group A replica mirrors like that! Matty???


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we sell those too lol il pm you


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Matty, this splitter.... do you have a full pic of one as it does look like the one on my car that I am tryin to get replaced after the paint ship broke mine


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

it looks like a f-auto one which we have in stock


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

my car.....











my favourite 32 is......


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

:bowdown1:Rains/Endless R's masterpiece








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

:bowdown1:


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

The Garage Saurus one is flipping insane!


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

now ive noticed them those grp. a mirrors they do look fantastic! does anyone know if the electric operation can still be used if these are fitted?


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Bullitt (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm out of words for that Grey Saurus car!!


----------



## overspent (Mar 28, 2008)

Trawling through some sites and found this beasty Im in love


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats really smart bob


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

overspent said:


> Trawling through some sites and found this beasty Im in love


Few more for you its Gary's from JapSalon  One of the best fitted kits Ive seen


----------



## overspent (Mar 28, 2008)

Great Pics there Si


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

I like this R32 so mach


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm partial to these


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

And my own:


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice^ what brakes are those?


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

F40 kit =)


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

I can't wait till it is finished


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

maxman said:


> I like this R32 so mach


OMG what a beautiful car!!!!! :clap: Love that white Do-Luck kitted one too! 
^^^^^^^^^
:thumbsup:
Bob
Alex J B yours should be on here too mate!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

My R32 at the petrol station in Ararge! (Le Mans 2008) Oh and the fat bloke by the Ferrari isnt me!

Bob


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey Bobby, looking good there mate:thumbsup:

Just remember to keep a seat free for me next year :chuckle: (unless the missus gives me the M3 to play with for the week!!)

You also have PM my friend...

TT


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

here's my effort...not bad for a backyarder.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Hah, Backyarder.. CRD Tuning is hardly a back yard job.. either is Bodyform.. :runaway:    I know you put the motor/car together and have run 9 second passes on low mounts which is a massive achivement though! So how much power did mark get from the car with the HKS T62r on it?  I'd realllllly like to see updated pics with that setup!

Isn't the car now gun metal grey (current HPI superlap pics, page 66)..


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

DiRTgarage said:


> here's my effort...not bad for a backyarder.



This looks stunning,any more pics of this beast?


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

Dynamix said:


> Hah, Backyarder.. CRD Tuning is hardly a back yard job.. either is Bodyform.. :runaway:    I know you put the motor/car together and have run 9 second passes on low mounts which is a massive achivement though! So how much power did mark get from the car with the HKS T62r on it?  I'd realllllly like to see updated pics with that setup!
> 
> Isn't the car now gun metal grey (current HPI superlap pics, page 66)..


Most of the car was built at home...yes CRD did the tuning an Peter was kind enough to fit his sideskirts and lower lip to the car if i ran his signage on it. It takes a lot more than a tune and a couple of body parts to produce a car like this. The man hours and late nights ive put into this is massive...i dont know how im still married...lol. Mark is yet to tune the new set-up and the new HKS T62/T51R SPL BB hybrid looks very menacing in the engine bay. The Superlap car is a different car...set-up for circuit but still wears the "Twoogle" plates in competition and actually 'borrows' a lot of parts from the drag car including ALL the suspension components. We only got 3 'hot' laps that day and still managed a 1.18 with STD GTR brembo brakes finishing 15th in Open Class. Pics of the new set-up will be available soon...in the meantime here's another oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

DiRTgarage said:


> Most of the car was built at home...yes CRD did the tuning an Peter was kind enough to fit his sideskirts and lower lip to the car if i ran his signage on it. It takes a lot more than a tune and a couple of body parts to produce a car like this. The man hours and late nights ive put into this is massive...i dont know how im still married...lol. Mark is yet to tune the new set-up and the new HKS T62/T51R SPL BB hybrid looks very menacing in the engine bay. The Superlap car is a different car...set-up for circuit but still wears the "Twoogle" plates in competition and actually 'borrows' a lot of parts from the drag car including ALL the suspension components. We only got 3 'hot' laps that day and still managed a 1.18 with STD GTR brembo brakes finishing 15th in Open Class. Pics of the new set-up will be available soon...in the meantime here's another oldie but a goodie.


Haha yes yes i know how much time and effort you've put into this car, i've been folowing as many others have for years.. and piloting a 9 second gtr as a privateer i think you're plan mad, is your wife still allowed to drag race it, or will it be to much for her with the new found power? I had a funny feeling that the superlap car was different.. not a bad time aswell. So whats the plans with twoogle, drag or time attack.. or both? Also, what exactly is red-r.. what do you do?

Cheers, mat.


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi all


----------



## indio84 (Aug 12, 2006)

fourtoes said:


> My R32 at the petrol station in Ararge! (Le Mans 2008) Oh and the fat bloke by the Ferrari isnt me!
> 
> Bob


Nice car got any more pics? interior pics?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

No probs buddy will try and dig some out tonight for you!
Cheers
Bob


----------



## FULLY SIC (Oct 1, 2004)

Lets not forget one of the Most famous R32's in the world (australia anyway).


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

What kind off rims are theese?
make,modell? Very sexy i must say


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

Toni-gtr,

The wheels are Panasport G7's

I think the sizes are 18 x 10.5 or around this size.

Cheers


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

blue32 said:


> well not my favourite by any means, but heres mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be crying over a Kakimoto R32!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

murano3 said:


> I'm partial to these


this really, really, makes me want to collect a set of R32s!! My gunmetal of course, add a wine red, and then - one done in raw carbon fiber. EVERYWHERE. Inside. Outside. An orgy of carbon fiber that would put the Airbus A380 to shame  (I'd been thinking anyways that I should have 3 R32s - one street twin turbo, one street single turbo, and one circuit-only car, 500bhp but built to run for hours and hours of lap after lap).


This picture here though, although I know the rear isn't so hot, this angle, the bumblebee paintjob...Sexiest. R32. Ever.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

toni_gt-r said:


> What kind off rims are theese?
> make,modell? Very sexy i must say


It's a 315 semi slick.. so 10x13 i'm pretty sure on the saurus r32.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

My good friend's R32...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

how about this one from the 2009 GTROC calendar?


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Bucky said:


> I can't wait till it is finished


lol i saw this an was gonna forward pic


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

My little R32... :chuckle:
Nice to see alot of R32 getting some aero treatment now... 
There was barely any R32 with body kit about 2/3 years ago. :smokin:


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> lol i saw this an was gonna forward pic


There are some good plans for this car :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

DarkChild said:


> My good friend's R32...


Very nice. I very nearly bought RPF1s for mine, and I would have painted them black too!

Is that a wide-arched GTS by any chance?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> Very nice. I very nearly bought RPF1s for mine, and I would have painted them black too!
> 
> Is that a wide-arched GTS by any chance?


Yup, only on the rears though. The front wide fenders were lost in a drifting accident. *laughs* It is a GTS with an RB26 in it. :thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

My favourite pic of my own car...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## ALF_GTR (Nov 14, 2008)

JDMGTR said:


>


:thumbsup:

more pics of this R32??? 

I love it


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

indio84 said:


> Nice car got any more pics? interior pics?





















camera phone pic sorry its blurred


















Not the best pics but all i have on my work PC.

Bob


----------



## J44MAA (Jun 2, 2008)

My fav :chuckle:


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

oh,please,more pics of the purple Endless-r car !


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

ALF_GTR said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> more pics of this R32???
> 
> I love it


I'll see if I can. I'm not sure if it's a real Mid Night Club car or not, but I'll look for pics.


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a suede dash? I want!


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

How can these two not be on here yet ?













:thumbsup:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

JDMGTR said:


> Is that a suede dash? I want!


Its flocked mate, just like all the WRC cars etc! 
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

I know my car is already on here but I like this old fashioned style pic of mine and a friends R32's...


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> Its flocked mate, just like all the WRC cars etc!
> :thumbsup:
> Bob


How much did it cost you to wrap it like that?

BTW the black 32, in your pic Bryan... I love the old Hakosuka GT-R motif.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

JDMGTR said:


> How much did it cost you to wrap it like that?
> 
> BTW the black 32, in your pic Bryan... I love the old Hakosuka GT-R motif.


It was about £250 for all the dash components! (its small nylon fibres not a cloth type wrap buddy)
:wavey:
Bob


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

JDMGTR said:


> BTW the black 32, in your pic Bryan... I love the old Hakosuka GT-R motif.


It's actually Gunmetal Grey, but yes it is beautiful!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*R32*

Theres only one R32 that i would really like and this is it.


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

I love that engine bay. Twin turbo top mount= Hotness


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

That endless R car is the best! I love the flocked dash too!


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Theres only one R32 that i would really like and this is it.



Cheers mate, was hoping someone would post pics of this car. I was sure i had some on my laptop but couldnt seem to find them


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Bryan said:


> I know my car is already on here but I like this old fashioned style pic of mine and a friends R32's...


Very, very nice pic that.
Very stylish.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Love some of these R32's............why is it the really really good ones (IMO) are abroad. The endless (purple) one and that metallic light blue one are gorgeous.

Gary from Japsalon's is lovely too as well as blue32's (I like the wide arch)

I'd buy one if they all looked like that...but then when they look that good they look nearly as good as a R33 GTR!!! :chuckle:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

J44MAA said:


>


I think this pic goes to show how right the basic shape of the R32 GT-R is really. Just add nice wide wheels, a splash of N1 replica bits and perhaps a nice splitter and it looks superb :thumbsup:



Mel HKS said:


> I'd buy one if they all looked like that...but then when they look that good they look nearly as good as a R33 GTR!!!


If mine had looked anything like a R33 GT-R I'd never have bought it. They do absolutely nothing for me opcorn:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> camera phone pic sorry its blurred


Is that La Sarthe in the background. If so I might have spoken to you. I had a chat to a fellow with a blue R32 in BG campsite I think.

Sorry I'm fuzzy on the details but the sun was past the yard-arm by then so my memory is a little fuzzy.


----------



## Dino_GTR (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

is that a turbo + filter hanging out the bonnet :O :O

/\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

where can i find a that wing on the grey one above?
or something similiar

very very nice car also!=)


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

dc2mike said:


> where can i find a that wing on the grey one above?
> or something similiar
> 
> very very nice car also!=)


what about my BNR32 









































































http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/105872-my-skyline-gt-r-r32.html


----------



## danceofcurse (Aug 11, 2008)

heres my addition. such an amazing day picked up my car and found a lil road side rest stop and heres the product, afterwards i drove for around 12 more hours til i got home!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Cris said:


> Is that La Sarthe in the background. If so I might have spoken to you. I had a chat to a fellow with a blue R32 in BG campsite I think.
> 
> Sorry I'm fuzzy on the details but the sun was past the yard-arm by then so my memory is a little fuzzy.


We were in Beausejour on the overflow camping bit! Might well have had a chat but those little green stubby beers can slighty taint ones memory! but i hear bells ringing! 
:thumbsup:
Bobby


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Anybody got some info on these rear spoilers? 
I want one.. ASAP!! :smokin:

Asim


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

The top one looks fabbed, based on a low drag version.


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

SKYLINE GT-R said:


> what about my BNR32
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a different LHD conversion.

What car is that interior from? And that HAS to be uncomfortable on sooo many levels.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Anybody got some info on these rear spoilers?
> I want one.. ASAP!! :smokin:
> 
> Asim


Garage Saurus do one. That type of spoiler is reffered to as a drag spoiler/wing.

Im not sure if the one on the red GTR is the Saurus but Id defo say the one fitted to the grey GTR is custom.

Here is a link to show you the Garage Saurus:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/103044-another-little-update-my-drag-car.html

I think there is a chap on here or the other side which is making them. Not sure but have a look on ebay.

Baz


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

the red one is ok also(the wing)
but that one on the grey looks so cool!

guees ill have to build one myself.
didnt like the saurus wing that much, and i guees its crazy expensive also


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we have those wings if people want them


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

matty32 said:


> we have those wings if people want them


I want the one thats on the grey car.

Do you have pic? price shipped to norway?

Thanks
Asim


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

same here^^

if you have the same thats one the grey or something similiar.
the other 2 arent that much of intrest


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*R32*



Totalburnout said:


> Cheers mate, was hoping someone would post pics of this car. I was sure i had some on my laptop but couldnt seem to find them



No problems mate. The condition and the mods must make this just about the most desireable R32 around, built by Pheonix Power...Anyone got more pics of this.


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Random ones I found here and there on the net in the past.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There is only this wing type available by Saurus (same as the aero mirrors we have , again by Saurus)


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

JDMGTR said:


> Wow, what a different LHD conversion.
> 
> What car is that interior from? And that HAS to be uncomfortable on sooo many levels.


dash board for NISSAN ALTIMA, i like it and i never facing any problems with it


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

SKYLINE GT-R said:


> dash board for NISSAN ALTIMA, i like it and i never facing any problems with it


Very cool mate. Very cool.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

blue32 said:


> well not my favourite by any means, but heres mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i really don't like body kits usually and like standard-ish looking bodywork 
BUT this car is just fantastic looking ...:thumbsup:
well done mate


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

HenrikE said:


>




More pics of this car? looks stunning, very subtle but grabbed my eye straight away.


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

blue32 said:


> well not my favourite by any means, but heres mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it! Although, the wing hurts my soul lol just my oppinion.


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Dynamix said:


> More pics of this car? looks stunning, very subtle but grabbed my eye straight away.


It's my car but the sick thing is that i dont have that many pics of it 



















With 17"


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

HenrikE said:


> It's my car but the sick thing is that i dont have that many pics of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were did you get the headlights mate?


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Ebay 
But he sent 2 sets, one for me and one for my friend and one set was broken. And he clearly knew it was broken cause he had tried to fix it with tape

So i cant realy recommend that guy...


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

They're clear lenses on standard but painted background GT-R lights aren't they ? Did you order the whole light or just the lenses ? They look much nicer


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Exactly as you wrote!
Only the lense.

Yeah i'm realy pleased with the look, it's only temporary mounted at those pics thou.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

HenrikE said:


> Exactly as you wrote!
> Only the lense.
> 
> Yeah i'm realy pleased with the look, it's only temporary mounted at those pics thou.


Whats the specs of the car? You need to take more pics, looks sensational!


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Dynamix said:


> Whats the specs of the car? You need to take more pics, looks sensational!


Forged bottom end (standard crank) 87mm bore, tomei 260/9.15 cams, gt4288 turbo, 1600cc injectors, autronic ecu, r34 getrag and so on.
608whp/697nM @ 2,2kg on e85 but it drop down to 1,8kg at 8000rpm so the turbo probably was at it's max.

Glad you like it 
Thanks!


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Bryan said:


> I know my car is already on here but I like this old fashioned style pic of mine and a friends R32's...


I love this picture. What front bumper is that on the Gunmetal Grey car?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Looks like a Top Secret mate


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Actually it's a Yanack.


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

Hope you guys don't mind some Canadian content on here


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Neal said:


> Hope you guys don't mind some Canadian content on here


I know your car well, could you pm me? I need your help with something if you're interested.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

<Love it!


----------



## LITTLE NEIL (Jul 29, 2008)

A few snaps of my bare shell build 2006 registered 32


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Both lovely looking cars


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

JP_Tuner said:


> Actually it's a Yanack.


Does anyone know a vendor who can get Yanack aero parts? We have very little to no support for these cars in the US :bawling:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

a pic that paul (hyrev) took way back in 2005 GTR meet,


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

More off this stunning R32, one of the best ever! :clap:








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

My '91 GTR


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

JonR32GTR said:


> More off this stunning R32, one of the best ever! :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


foook me man thats gorgeous I want it!!


----------



## R32_GTR (Dec 12, 2005)

my own
Nissan Skyline R32 GTR (1993) - GARAGET - www.garaget.org


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

R32_GTR said:


> my own
> Nissan Skyline R32 GTR (1993) - GARAGET - www.garaget.org


thats a badass motor your building!:clap:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

matty32 said:


>


Matty thats soooo much cooler than your present ride! :squintdan
Bob
:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I just grew up bob LOL 

Yeah was a nice 32 

It's in Sweden now


----------



## r32 russ (Dec 24, 2006)

More pics please people, im respraying my car soon and i cant decide what colour to go with, at the moment im thinking midnight purple, bayside blue or pearlescent white! really cant decide


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

My mates R32 in Porsche Guards Red

























More pics at turbobungle.com so you can see it in daylight if you want!


----------



## AndreasW (Sep 20, 2006)

My favourites. And Its mine.


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

HenrikE said:


>



Is that a GT35R? Hoping it is... I got one in mine hoping it will look as menacing as yours :chuckle:

Engine bay looks the goods, nice dark theme


----------



## nismomad (Mar 7, 2003)

My fav, although very plain compared to some of gorgeous beasts on here, is my 92, N1. Almost completely stock.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

J44MAA said:


> My fav :chuckle:


Does anyone know what offset these are, seriously thinking of getting a set of white XD9's for my R33 GTR


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

LITTLE NEIL said:


> A few snaps of my bare shell build 2006 registered 32


out of interest, being a full 06 rebuild im guessing you had conform to all current restrictions on emitions due to its registreation?


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*32*



blitzer_bhoy said:


> Does anyone know what offset these are, seriously thinking of getting a set of white XD9's for my R33 GTR


I love this car... even tried to buy it a few years ago


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

blitzer_bhoy said:


> Does anyone know what offset these are, seriously thinking of getting a set of white XD9's for my R33 GTR


I believe these are +18, had an exact set for my 32... But sold em before putting them on the car (free up money for build), hating myself now :chairshot


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

that was last year!!
now this is the finish product !


----------



## LITTLE NEIL (Jul 29, 2008)

minifreak said:


> out of interest, being a full 06 rebuild im guessing you had conform to all current restrictions on emitions due to its registreation?


It wasn't easy or cheap for sure!


----------



## gtr.craig (Aug 7, 2008)

My own one Lol


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice 32. To bad the quality isnt as great. And what's up with the red & green mushroom filters?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

gtr.craig said:


> My own one Lol


were did you get that bonnet and how much did it cost if you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

A few pictures of my 32.
The colour is BLO the only special order colour they did for the 32GTR so pretty rare. Its pearlescent mauve / grey and looks completly different when the light changes. Pictures were taken on the same day with the same camera


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

very nice mate! great colour and looks well clean!

bob


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a few favourites ...


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

This is my Fav..


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Has that GTR got 18's on the rear and 17's on the front?..

Looks very nice though.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

mwebster said:


>


Been in the above R32.. Fantastic car..


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

murano3 said:


> Has that GTR got 18's on the rear and 17's on the front?..
> 
> Looks very nice though.



if you are talking about the white ine , no they are 18" all around, I dont actually use those wheels now either, I run Rota 18" instead so I can have 3 matching sets.

thns for the comments


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Been in the above R32.. Fantastic car..


Hi Kadir,
when did you go in it, was it since I have had it ?, if not it is slightly different now, Sequential box , New seats, Fully Stripped out, New front and rear Arms... but thnx it is a fun car for sure


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

mwebster said:


> Hi Kadir,
> when did you go in it, was it since I have had it ?, if not it is slightly different now, Sequential box , New seats, Fully Stripped out, New front and rear Arms... but thnx it is a fun car for sure


Hey..

It sure is a fun car. I went for a blast in this last summer. August time if memory serves me right. I loved the power!! Good to hear this R32 GTR has gone to a good home!


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

I got her about november time, it is gonna be in time attack this year :thumbsup:


----------



## brewpubeaver (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

wow brewpubeaver thats one clean engine bay, very nice!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

That would give a dog a bone! 
Wow beautiful!
Why 2 batteries?
bob


----------



## DR.GREENTHUMB (Jun 14, 2007)

This is my favourite, but i am biast !!!!










Cheers. Matt.


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

Some of my old Do-Luck Kitted R32


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

nice to see some new pics brewpub


----------



## brewpubeaver (Mar 12, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> That would give a dog a bone!
> Wow beautiful!
> Why 2 batteries?
> bob




i ran 2 batteries for a while. i didnt really like that set up at all. but the shop that did some work to my car put it in there to do some testing. 

this is what it looks like. but this is befor i had the engine bay painted, as well as the built motor being in there.













here is what it looke dlike last week, but now the motor is back in, i just need to figure out one issue with my clutch. 

p


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

nobody that has got some pics of green coloured 32 gtrs?
thinking of getting my car finished in somekind of dark greencolour,something like brittish racing green or even darker.

someone got pics of something in that kind of colour?


----------



## JBNR32 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

brewpubeaver said:


> i ran 2 batteries for a while. i didnt really like that set up at all. but the shop that did some work to my car put it in there to do some testing.
> 
> this is what it looks like. but this is befor i had the engine bay painted, as well as the built motor being in there.
> 
> ...


Beautiful none the less! 

bob


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

JBNR32 said:


>


More please, alot more~!


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes^^ VERY nice


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

DR.GREENTHUMB said:


> This is my favourite, but i am biast !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours is one of my favourites!! Did you get the photo I did of your car on BigPower??


----------



## skyline_bnr2002 (Jun 10, 2006)

Here's my BNR32


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Awesome! Love the BBS wheels and looks great without spoiler.. better pics?


----------



## JBNR32 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

JBNR32 said:


>


even now standard they look hard as F*&K....very nice


what size wheels are they 18's ??


----------



## DR.GREENTHUMB (Jun 14, 2007)

Bryan said:


> Yours is one of my favourites!! Did you get the photo I did of your car on BigPower??


Hi bryan, yes i saw the pics on big power, very nice. Beeen talking to ben , you having a big change then as he told me he might be having some bit off your car afm's etc. Just saw the pic of yours outside H-tech. You had some paintwork done, front splitter is painted now it was carbon wasnt it ????


Cheers. Matt.


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Im loving this one at the moment.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

J44MAA said:


> My fav :chuckle:


Is this midnight purple 1?


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

DR.GREENTHUMB said:


> Hi bryan, yes i saw the pics on big power, very nice. Beeen talking to ben , you having a big change then as he told me he might be having some bit off your car afm's etc. Just saw the pic of yours outside H-tech. You had some paintwork done, front splitter is painted now it was carbon wasnt it ????
> 
> 
> Cheers. Matt.


Yeah buddy, having quite a big change! It pushed out 545.9BHP the last time at APT if you remember, I wasn't happy. Turns out the injectors, AFM's and fuel pump were tapped out. So, going for 800cc injectors, HKS fuel pump, shiny new CAS, ARC induction box and finally the D-Jetro. All will be installed and mapped by Gary of course:thumbsup: Ben will be getting all of the bits from my car.

Actually, in reference to the paint, all I had done were the wheels which turned out brilliantly!! The paintwork itself was done by Knight Racer. The carbon lip that was on the car finally split after the winter months tore up Thetford forest road. The lip that is on there now is stock but painted.


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

Above purple R32 GTR looks like endless R's old car. Work XD9's always look great on R32 GTR's shame they dont fit big brakes behind them on R34's.


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

Another gem of a car from Newera, the first one i've seen which has made me think i should have waited


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

poo
my pics not working


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Satansbodyguard said:


> even now standard they look hard as F*&K....very nice
> 
> 
> yes dosen't it just .....almost exactily the same as mine apart from mine has silver wheels which shortly will change to matt black !! pure evil
> ...


----------



## ali-turko (May 10, 2008)

*my gtr*

heres my gtr hope you guys like
no motor in the atm


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

my fav 32 gtr pics, none are my car as i dont have one but all are my pics


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Here's mine.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Oooooowww thats real nice!!! 
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

not my favourite r32 pics ever but......................

its my car and the photos were taken by me!!!!!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

JAY-R32 said:


> Here's mine.


Very Gr.A Calsonic like, stunning R32! :thumbsup: more pics?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^Seconded- I demand more pisc of your R32 Jay. It's stunning!


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

bobwoolmer said:


>


what a nice CAR eeehn ?
uno want copy I car kit " go fold up ...........
GAZA mi say ..


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

JAY-R32 said:


> Here's mine.


very nice any engine pics?:thumbsup:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

moosedoog said:


> not my favourite r32 pics ever but......................
> 
> its my car and the photos were taken by me!!!!!


do you have more pics of your GTR?


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Thank for the nice comments guys:thumbsup: much appreciated.



> very nice any engine pics?


No engine pics at the moment as im running around on a loan engine from Julian @Garage-D whilst he finishes rebuilding mine.

Will post some up when finished , should look good and go very well :smokin:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Took this today, my favourite at the moment! 








[/URL][/IMG]

Quite liked this one too 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ferruh4real (May 10, 2007)

Mick-skyline said:


> my fav 32 gtr pics, none are my car as i dont have one but all are my pics


32's without the spoiler.....they are just something else. Very nice colour too


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

here is mine, got pics to work eventually.



















And my old gtr....:sadwavey:










Could be a spot the differance comp that.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

Few of mine


----------



## gtr.craig (Aug 7, 2008)

This is my favourite thread by far!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Please keep them comming:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

my wifes...


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*R32*



dangerous dave said:


> here is mine, got pics to work eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave--good to see you back on here again. Whats the spec of this car you have now?


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

*more more more please*

come on r32 owners put up your pics!!!! i will as soon as i get another camera for xmas.....
WE NEED MORE PICTURES
has anyone got nismo decals on there's i might get some?opcorn:


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Well, here's a couple of mine. Hope you like.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^^^^^
Bad ass!!!!!


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Something I found on my camera from TOTB last year.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

Irish GTR said:


> Something I found on my camera from TOTB last year.


gota love robbies beast


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Quick video of it too,off my camera..

"Machinegun".:chuckle:

YouTube - TDP GTR at TOTB 7


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

yea seen that one..quality!:smokin:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

My old baby...built by Nissan, perfected by Tweenierob.


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

JP_Tuner - What grill is that?

Giles - What a picture mate. Do you have a larger resolution? That is, if you don't mind it becoming my new desktop background.

Justin


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

I can't resist posting piccies of my old car. My new one just ain't as pretty 




























This is now Scoooby Slayer's car. I miss it.


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

mwebster said:


> This is my Fav..


Same car later in the year


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Tarmac Attack said:


> JP_Tuner - What grill is that?
> 
> Giles - What a picture mate. Do you have a larger resolution? That is, if you don't mind it becoming my new desktop background.
> 
> Justin




It's a modified R33 grill. The sides were shaved to fit the contour of the headlights.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

looks almost identical to the one i have just bought in japan, except mine needs a wash lol










Lands 25th January, not that i am counting the days lol


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

_yee haaa_ someone has a bright orange one somewhere i love that one, i need a picture of mine


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

More pic's @ 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3000383

I hope you like it :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^^^^
This car has been my desktop image on all my PC's for ages now thanks for posting the link to more pics! love it.

bob


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

fourtoes said:


> ^^^^^^
> This car has been my desktop image on all my PC's for ages now thanks for posting the link to more pics! love it.
> 
> bob


You r welcome BoB


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

felixy69 said:


> that was last year!!
> now this is the finish product !



memories...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that turbo is sick....

makes me wish I'd gotten a black R32. I know gunmetal grey is the "classic" color, but a good black highly polished finish does look damned nice...


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

i hate bodykits,wings,flashy paintjobs..why change a already gorgeous looking car.Nice wheels,nice stance,mayby a few fancy bits here and there..sweet as


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

simple,mean..no cheese or tacky stuff


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

Godzilla..possibly my favourite r32 of all time


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

creedonsr20det said:


> simple,mean..no cheese or tacky stuff




Those are some old pics of my car when I was still in Japan. Ahhhh, the memories!!!! Here are some other ones from Japan:


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

gorgeous r32 ! the enkei wheels suited it best:thumbsup:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

A few new pics of my little runaround


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

creedonsr20det said:


> Godzilla..possibly my favourite r32 of all time


Have to agree fella!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

murano3 said:


> A few new pics of my little runaround


sweet car..same colour and wheels as my own but my te37s are white and 18s..must post up some pics after i get time to buff it !


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

My recent Veilside Demo car


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

looks strange under the bonnet..is the engine mounting at an angle to accomadate for the manifolds?never scene two turbos mounted that far forward before..pretty cool


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

Here is how i bought mine.... needs alot changing!!
ive changed the indicators back to orange and changed the suspension from tein to hks coilovers to low on front, and removed all stickers and rear tint then going to lose the red stripe on wheels maybe change whole colour of wheels and do it same colour as car


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

jaytee said:


> Here is how i bought mine.... needs alot changing!!
> ive changed the indicators back to orange and changed the suspension from tein to hks coilovers to low on front, and removed all stickers and rear tint then going to lose the red stripe on wheels maybe change whole colour of wheels and do it same colour as car


man that car looks awesome i love it ..it looks bad ..
in a good way... i hate big wings and body kits 
i've been thinking of painting my wheels matt black you just made the decision for me ..


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

creedonsr20det said:


> looks strange under the bonnet..is the engine mounting at an angle to accomadate for the manifolds?never scene two turbos mounted that far forward before..pretty cool


Yeh, however Veilside did it, it sure is pretty cool and subtle. Im building a full 32 build up in 2010 Its going to have a carbon floor!!!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

davew said:


> Yeh, however Veilside did it, it sure is pretty cool and subtle. Im building a full 32 build up in 2010 Its going to have a carbon floor!!!


Carbon floor!!


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

miragev,
thanks very much i do think it looks quite stealthy but mean, it looks alittle different now will post up some pics in a few weeks ,orange indicators has transformed it, a bit of colour in the front 90's look :thumbsup:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

This one's not too shabby!


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

willrobdon said:


> This one's not too shabby!


Very nice!! Me likey!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

JP_Tuner said:


> Very nice!! Me likey!!!:thumbsup:


+1 love it!!!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

jaytee said:


> Here is how i bought mine.... needs alot changing!!
> ive changed the indicators back to orange and changed the suspension from tein to hks coilovers to low on front, and removed all stickers and rear tint then going to lose the red stripe on wheels maybe change whole colour of wheels and do it same colour as car


is this the same car that was featured in this months redline?


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> +1 love it!!!
> :thumbsup:
> bob


+2 :thumbsup:

Very sorted R32 GTR, have a couple more pics of it. 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Love the engine bay, kinda old school cam covers and very nice pipe work. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

il see this car no doubt next month but still a favourite

our pics from TAS 2009


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

That's a stunning R32 Matt, had a good look at it on the Nismo Festival. 

Another nice R32, Mmmm... 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Jon, thanks for sharing mate very nice!

Matt, that is also very cool! I like the HKS pipework, that simplifies things a bit!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

One more before I go to bed! 








[/URL][/IMG]

or two.. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

willrobdon said:


> Jon, thanks for sharing mate very nice!
> 
> Matt, that is also very cool! I like the HKS pipework, that simplifies things a bit!


it's the same as I've got for sale in tradesection


----------



## dave1983 (Nov 6, 2007)

Heres a few of mine which i think is starting to come along lol
You can prob work out why its called the angry panda lol


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

creedonsr20det said:


> is this the same car that was featured in this months redline?


yes it was in redline this month.
i bought it just after.lol 
going under some small surgery :runaway:


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

matty32 said:


> il see this car no doubt next month but still a favourite
> 
> our pics from TAS 2009


matty im loving this any more pics? love the wheels i need to get mine painted but not sure what colour, im hating my wheels and colour:bawling:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Everyone else has put their own cars up, so...
































































Dean j


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Looking clean Dean :smokin:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> Have to agree fella!
> :thumbsup:
> bob


This was the car that made me buy my R32, watching them destroy the fords and holdens sold me!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not too sure whos 32 this is in the pic

its when we were at brands hatch last year


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Jumping on the bandwagon...
Some recent pics of my car.


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Jebu - Good lord, your car is gorgeous!

Justin


----------



## KING-GTR (Aug 28, 2006)

*I really like this one.*

http://www6.0zz0.com/2010/01/06/09/452837746.jpg


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

This Car it for sale!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Both Lars and Asims R32's looks awsome!


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

This has always been a favourite of mine, used to be on here a couple of years ago, no idea where it is now.


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

ye it locks god


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]
this one use to look quite nice!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

a bit bright under the bonnet!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Black deep dish alloys :bowdown1:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

ANDY H said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> this one use to look quite nice!


Oh my lord thats beautiful Andy!!!!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

cheers bob! looks a little diffrent at the moment!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

CE28s and SE37s = WIN..

Dean's R32 GTR is stunning!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

One of my old car


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

ANDY H said:


> a bit bright under the bonnet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorites. Loads of woopy-dos!!


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

ANDY H - Is that a JUN lip?

Justin


----------



## Guricha (Aug 12, 2009)

my own bayside blue


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

ANDY H - Is that a JUN lip?

yes!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Boosted - Gorgeous car mate.

Justin


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^
Neat

bob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Tarmac Attack said:


> Boosted - Gorgeous car mate.
> 
> Justin


Sorry Justin, sadly it isn't my car  but it is an absolute stunner, which is why I posted it. I'll post a load other gorgeous cars later on


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Boosted said:


> Sorry Justin, sadly it isn't my car  but it is an absolute stunner, which is why I posted it. I'll post a load other gorgeous cars later on


Ah, sorry. I got so used to seeing everyone post pictures of THIER OWN car, I forgot that it was just a general picture thread. No worries though, it gives us something to aspire to, right?
I can't wait til my car looks something like that.

Justin


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, it's one of the nicest I've seen, not too over the top


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

Boosted said:


>



Absolutely sick sick machine.One of the nicest r32 gtrs iv scene in a long time.Right down my alley:thumbsup::smokin:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^^ I think some sex wee just came out!!^^^^


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

that is amazing. perfect.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

BenGTR said:


>


Awesome doesn't cut it..................this car is way beyond awesome


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Very very nice R32gtr!


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Simply stunning................:thumbsup:


----------



## turbojerry (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice thread!


----------



## lofa (Dec 20, 2009)

Would be nice to see some more pictures on that black beauty


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

That R32 is pure perfection!


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks awesome!!! Quite a nice picture too


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

favorite pics of my R32 GT-R / TBO bodykit


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

ahh thats gorgeous, very nice mate. I love to see cages fitted without having to chop the dash.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

BenGTR said:


>


thats a good looking 32, so clean, so shiny:smokin:


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

gtrsmiles said:


> ahh thats gorgeous, very nice mate. I love to see cages fitted without having to chop the dash.


thanks


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

BenGTR said:


>


@ Ben: Guter Fund:thumbsup:

Maybe the best looking R32 yet.....clean,nice wheels,low....that how i like cars,not full with bodykit bs......:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

*MY* car.



















































Cheers!


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

I quite like this one.


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

^^^^^^^^ that looks sweet


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

BenGTR said:


>


dose anyone know what the specs are for these wheels? :bowdown1:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we are working on a real corker of a 32 right now, its.............................stunnning


----------



## stinky 32 (Oct 20, 2008)

^^^ do you have any pics of it dave?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

stinky 32 said:


> ^^^ do you have any pics of it dave?


not yet, but the wait will be worth it and its going to be for sale tooopcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Heres mine, after it's long overdue summer clean.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

davew said:


> we are working on a real corker of a 32 right now, its.............................stunnning


This I'm looking forward to, I'm sure it's going to be a stunner Dave! :bowdown1:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
For some reason i really like that!
:chuckle:
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

My old and current R32 GTR's together. The matt black wasnt quite finished then and the white now has the Nismo stickers removed and the Rota's are satin black.

Baz


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> For some reason i really like that!
> :chuckle:
> :thumbsup:
> bob


Mine!? It's the power of the blue 32:chuckle:. Early days yet for it. :bowdown1:

The camera doesn't show the proper blue, I promise.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Yep yours!!! 
Is it bayside blue or another colour?

bob


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> Yep yours!!!
> Is it bayside blue or another colour?
> 
> bob


Thanks. 

It's not bayside blue as the pictures show it. It's more darker, I don't know much about standard factory 32 colours, but I'm guessing dark blue pearl.


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

brewpubeaver said:


>


Am I seeing things? Or does this car have two batteries?

I really like the "crinkle black" on the engine.


----------



## Winbjork (Jan 11, 2009)

What colour is the "crinkle black" ?


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

well best grace this thread with my 32


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

The last pics I took before I watched her drive away


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Winbjork said:


> What colour is the "crinkle black" ?


The engine covers, intake manifold, etc. It almost looks like a black with white spots, similar to the Honda Type R crinkle red engine cover.


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Bryan said:


> The last pics I took before I watched her drive away




I miss this car!!!!!!!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Your 32 really looked stunning Bryan, hope it went to a good home! :thumbsup:

A new favourite of mine... 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

JonR32GTR said:


> Your 32 really looked stunning Bryan, hope it went to a good home! :thumbsup:
> 
> A new favourite of mine...
> 
> ...


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

I have not got many photos since my respray but I quite like this one.


----------



## ROOSKY (Dec 6, 2008)

great thread


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

FullySick26 said:


> JonR32GTR said:
> 
> 
> > Your 32 really looked stunning Bryan, hope it went to a good home! :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

JonR32GTR said:


> FullySick26 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, thanks mate, knowing there is alot of nice R32's out there that means alot to hear! :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

This was posted back near the beginning of the thread....










Can someone please tell me what side skirts these are? They are exactly what I'm looking for, subtle but noticeable.

Thanks!


----------



## dave1983 (Nov 6, 2007)

firefighter81 said:


> This was posted back near the beginning of the thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look like Do-Luck skirts to me and as it happens I have a set for sale at a reasonable price lol

Regards Dave


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

firefighter81 said:


>


lovely that:thumbsup:


----------



## GodzillaR32 (Apr 28, 2004)

JonR32GTR....what make is that front lip spoiler on your sorted R32?? I need one for my own Godzilla!!!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

GodzillaR32 said:


> JonR32GTR....what make is that front lip spoiler on your sorted R32?? I need one for my own Godzilla!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


That's an Abflug diffuser mate!


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

My Gtr, a little bit different.
Not finished yet,but a decent start



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Glaze (Sep 21, 2008)

creedonsr20det said:


> sweet car..same colour and wheels as my own but my te37s are white and 18s..must post up some pics after i get time to buff it !


Looking at a Wine Red R32 GTR at the moment, this makes me really want to get it

GREAT 32 Mate


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

dcmike - what make is that bonnet on yours? 

Most vented bonnets just don't suit the lines of the 32 but that really looks superb.


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

yes the bonnet fits the car quite nicely, most bonnets are just too much.
I think its made by a company that´s called Start, but not sure.


----------



## Glaze (Sep 21, 2008)

JonR32GTR, Where do you get these front diffusers??


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Glaze said:


> JonR32GTR, Where do you get these front diffusers??


Newera Parts can sort you out with one, PM Matty32 on here, he's their salesagent on here.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

dc2mike said:


> My Gtr, a little bit different.
> Not finished yet,but a decent start
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, the hole car and concept is outstanding, really done a great job with it! :clap:


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks!
Hopefully soon with 900hp under the hood=)


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

this is my favourite! mine! :flame:


----------



## Guricha (Aug 12, 2009)

i can't say that is my most favorite but this is my best car ever


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Couple of pics of mine.


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

Anyone know who made the side skirts and rear bumper?





































Found this at Global-auto.

GLOBAL AUTO?BNR32????


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks like OEM rear bumper with TBO spats and TBO sideskirts.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mine lol


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

oh whats that bonnet mate?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

From Memory, i think it was HKS Kansai

was Kevlar not carbon tho


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

shame u aint got it mate! i need a new bonnet


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

my favourite by far and always will be shame its gone abroad now








[/IMG]


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

my current 32 which is for sale








[/IMG]


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

LITTLE NEIL said:


> A few snaps of my bare shell build 2006 registered 32


Who's bare shell build neil  Mine I believe

Bit late reply just noticed looking through all the cool pics :thumbsup:


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

firefighter81 said:


> This was posted back near the beginning of the thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are Do-luck ones which I modified


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

*My R32 GTR*

Right this is the re-spec'd version of my car which I sold to Neil who was claiming he built it from the bare shell TUT TUT !!!


















And this is what I created originally from shell up guys....


































And then I changed out the Twin GT3037S tubs for a GT42R










Wish I never sold her now after digging out the pics


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Always loved this R32, ever since I read about it in banzai magazine I think it was? Still have the poster of it hanging on my garage door and my favourite version off it is still the first with white compomotive MO's and the abflug diffusers and off course that engine bay!! :bowdown1:


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks shame I didn't get to abuse it on the strip and track


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

ther rear is actually to pieces that are molded on to the side of rear and gracer (greddy) is the make... TBO makes a copy of it... 

as for the side skirts those would be TRIAL. hope that helps 

N. 



grusom said:


> Anyone know who made the side skirts and rear bumper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

My currant faverate pic of my GTR & a friends.


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

stevegt1 said:


> My currant faverate pic of my GTR & a friends.


Any more pics?? What are the mags on the silver 1


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Look like CE 28's
Very nice the pair of them!
:clap:
bob


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

The mags are Rota Fighters/ CE 28 copys lol 18x10


----------



## Rigge (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

like it what front wings are they ?


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

DAZ - GTR said:


> like it what front wings are they ?


They are modified oem wings, cut and pulled out with additional canards!


----------



## dave1983 (Nov 6, 2007)

DAZ - GTR said:


> like it what front wings are they ?


Im sure in his project page he says they are veilside wings


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

My baby... Now sitting 15mm lower all round.


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

/\ /\ /\ /\ ..glad to see oem indicators and bumpers for a change , very cool looking 32 , is it MP 1 ?.....little difficult to tell in the pics.....looks very similar to mine , apart from yours has much nicer wheels...........................................
Lee.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the AG-Y r32. Anyne have some good pics of it other than the recent ones floating around?


----------



## TsuchiyaGTR (Jul 27, 2009)

BenGTR said:


>


My new wallpaper for pc and phone!


----------



## turbojerry (Jul 27, 2009)

My favorite at the moment...


----------



## JamesCB (Dec 1, 2010)

^ Love the front splitter above.


----------



## lmn30 (Apr 13, 2008)

Loving the pics....x


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

Nice 32s keep them coming


----------



## Ok`n (May 30, 2008)

Love this thread!:bowdown1:
heres my favourite pic..


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Stunning pictures, will post some of mine when she arrives


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Again Garage Saurus carbon R32 but different angel









Here is nother exciting R32 skyline


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

did you get any pics of the blue GT-R in the back around?


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

i would have to say the Garage Saurus is my all favorite R32 GT-R


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

FullySick26 said:


> did you get any pics of the blue GT-R in the back around?


No it was only garage saurus gtr picture


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is my TBO R32 GT-R


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

It's that what my old car looks like now ah, the blue one with the 5 spoke volks .
The red one is very nice no loom to been seen at all


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Grey Goose


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

These cars are getting sicker and sicker


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that red one is a little, uh, low...but looking good carries a cost as the missus likes to say (she's talking clothes and ridiculous high heels, but certainly applies to that car as well!)


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

Next Post will be pics of my car.


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

Here's some pics of my car:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Hope you don't mind me saying, not a big fan of the carbon bonnet on silver car look.
But the rest of the car looks Sweeeeet!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

everyone's entitled to their opinion Bob no worries. Every owner has their own interpretation of what they want their car to look like. Otherwise we'd all be the same right.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

That last pic does look awesome having said that!

Bob


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

willrobdon said:


>


 Now that i like,low an mean an no bling.:thumbsup:


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

My R32 gtr at brands.


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

Here are some more pics from this past weekend.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Beautiful!!!

Bob


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice, glad to see more Quebec people got their cars before the government went all importnazi on you.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

willrobdon said:


>


Liking that, simplicity is often the best :thumbsup:


----------



## stagea-rs4 (Jan 3, 2009)

Pretty obvious what is. Front and back scanned card I found from back in the day when Aus touring cars were interesting.


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful R32s guys.. I can't wait til the 25 year rule has passed and I can finally get into one..


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

^ ^ ^ ^ Loving that above :thumbsup:

Here's another ...


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> ^ ^ ^ ^ Loving that above :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's another ...


now THAT is dead sexy:thumbsup:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

boyzee said:


> Now that i like,low an mean an no bling.:thumbsup:


here's some more of this one....















an awsome looking 32GTR

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ Thank you for this! This car has been my background on my DROID for some months now, and I'm quite infatuated by it LOL.

justin


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

endo said:


>


That is soooo cool!

If I gave you a photo could you do my car?:clap:


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

pmdawg said:


> Here's some pics of my car:


Just wondering what type of wheels are they with the black center? Thanks


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

posted on another thread but figured I'd add it here to the collection...none more black


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> posted on another thread but figured I'd add it here to the collection...none more black


Only one the same as yours but with rear tints!

looking great!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Sub Boy said:


> That is soooo cool!
> 
> If I gave you a photo could you do my car?:clap:


If you p'm me a couple of Hi-res pics i'll give it a shot mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

endo said:


>


You should send that picture to Gee-wizz. If they looked like that; even they would be cool.


----------



## RH9 (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Interesting!
I was told the CF rear diffusers would foul on the Trust rear spats... it would appear this fits nice, from what I can see...

Does anyone have some pics of this car from from the back... or any other car with this combo please?



RH9 said:


>


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Some brilliant photos here think ive saved about 99% of them  will get some of mine up this weekend


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

PS Please post more pics!!!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^^^^^
you beauty!!

Bob


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

fourtoes said:


> ^^^^^^^
> you beauty!!
> 
> Bob


Thanks


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

I love this pick of mine... 

http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l552/Gillsl500/f813396d.jpg


----------



## ALmansoori (Sep 9, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

For those that are GTROC members. Remember there is a "Best R32 2011" competition running. Post up your pics in the thread, to be found in the General Skyline Chat section.


----------



## frankiman (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

Pic of my car from the last show I did in 2011. Importfest Montreal


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

JonR32GTR said:


> One more before I go to bed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What car is this? I remember something with Project 32 or something, but cant find any real info on it!


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

HOT !!!!!


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Skyline. by adele_90,


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

ekjim said:


> Skyline. by adele_90,


Nice one :clap:

Does anyone know what front bumper that is???

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Could be a standard smoothed out one Leo buddy?

Bob


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Is there a proper link to justin's r32gtr, full article on the net?


----------



## adele_90 (Apr 20, 2012)

Austrian GTR said:


> Nice one :clap:
> 
> Does anyone know what front bumper that is???
> 
> ...


That's my brother's skyline and my picture , the bumper is standard i just smoothed the bumper and took out the number plate in photoshop!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 4, 2008)

godzilladom said:


> Interesting!
> I was told the CF rear diffusers would foul on the Trust rear spats... it would appear this fits nice, from what I can see...
> 
> Does anyone have some pics of this car from from the back... or any other car with this combo please?


Its your lucky day mate! I remember seeing this 32 at a Subaru Track Day here in New Zealand a few years ago.


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

CSB said:


> Is there a proper link to justin's r32gtr, full article on the net?


 CAR FEATURE>> JUSTIN FOX’S R32 GT-R ? Speedhunters


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Does anyone know the specs on these wheels?


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

Some of my favourite recent pics.

























And finally prowling for SCOOBY BLOOD!!!


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

More pics, enjoy!


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

Crappy Iphone pics. Latest iteration of my car:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

alternatengine said:


> Some of my favourite recent pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gorgeous!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

This is sitl really nice shot.....


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine


----------



## hwchan (Jun 15, 2004)

I still think R32 in yellow is best..


----------



## h3llk1t3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Fav 32 shot, too much style for one picture..


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

Some more pics to end off 2012:


----------



## mr-tommo (Feb 8, 2009)

One of my favourite photoshop's of my car last year:










And a favourite picture from this year:


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

scooby-wrx said:


> Its your lucky day mate! I remember seeing this 32 at a Subaru Track Day here in New Zealand a few years ago.


Is this diffuser a Top Secret one? Seems a little different in the vortex section.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I does not look like a real one

also does not sit right


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

like the top pic


----------



## kot (Jan 19, 2013)

nice car


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Pic are in facebook, this page


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Right click save , Right click save

Best Thread Ever 
love 32's there gorgous


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

sädde said:


> Pic are in facebook, this page


Very nice...


----------



## lofa (Dec 20, 2009)

Garaget | Nissan Skyline GTR R32 (1991)


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

@ 7evil

Awesome! What headlights are in this one? Look like stock but the ring around the lens seems different?:thumbsup:


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

*Trackday last Sat*

The right spot on my bumper just happened when i was entering the track. The guard did not open the gate fully:bawling:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Katana_Chris said:


> @ 7evil
> 
> Awesome! What headlights are in this one? Look like stock but the ring around the lens seems different?:thumbsup:


 are early model headlights. H3C bulb version.


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

Other shots we took from teaser video shoot:


----------



## maraph (Jul 3, 2013)

Pure inspiration and motivation for work.

Cheers


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Skeeed3r (Nov 14, 2011)

nice car


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 4, 2008)

I love them in red! An R32 I spotted at Hampton Downs race track in New Zealand


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 4, 2008)

Some pics of an R32 GTR V-Spec 2 in Zimbabwe.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Of all places


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 4, 2008)

Tell me about it... I cringe at the thought of what the guys driving them around there are running them on... :flame: I had to replace 2 fuel filters after driving my WRX around there for a few months... 

Have a look at the rest of the pics from that day if you're interested. They included (x2) R33 GTR's and an R34 V-Spec 2 Nur - all in Harare, Zimbabwe! 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644121923556/


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

At the end of the day.


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Glaze (Sep 21, 2008)

A few pics of my newly acquired 93 GTR VSpec


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

My favourite (of my 32 )



and one from the recent evo magazine photoshoot for the GTR article


----------



## Lew777 (Dec 16, 2014)

Some nice 32s here.


----------



## faryd (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's mine after a good clean up by myself today.


----------



## Glaze (Sep 21, 2008)

Melbourne Sunset & my R32 GTR VSpec


----------

